# 36.53 Gram Addition



## Purplesquish (Dec 4, 2021)

My latest 36.53 gram addition. 36.53 grams, double refined dropping with SMB and copperas. Source material was a mix of electronic waste that was all liberated from the electronic waste trash bins at my job over the course of a year. I could be happier with the bottom of the bar, but the top looks on point. Many thanks to all the info provided on this forum.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 4, 2021)

Beautiful!

Dave


----------



## Alabama938 (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, nicely done


----------



## nickvc (Dec 5, 2021)

Nice bonus for your recycling


----------



## orvi (Dec 5, 2021)

very nice 
hobby that give you some extra value back isnt that common  keep recycling


----------



## kurtak (Dec 5, 2021)

VERY nice !!!

Kurt


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 5, 2021)

Great job!!


----------



## trdking (Dec 5, 2021)

I luff Gooooold


----------



## BLACKESTFOOT (Dec 5, 2021)

Looking fantastic!!!


----------



## MGH (Dec 6, 2021)

I agree, your bar looks very nice. And your bottom surface looks nicer than mine typically do. I usually have quite a few nooks, crannies, and wrinkles, as you can see even on the sides of the "chunky twins" below. These are 49.55g and 49.56g, from a karat gold lot.


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice! I generally shot/cornflake mine as soon as it's melted, so I never have groovy bar pictures


----------

